# microskiff tease - something in the works...



## gheenoeguy (Mar 27, 2007)

I don't see the Etec.


----------



## irlshallow (Oct 16, 2008)

I don't think anyone in the country has seen a tiller ETec.... I'm more curious about the boat behind the truck, I don't recognize it....


----------



## snooknreds2 (May 5, 2008)

I remember him asking for a hull with no motor to borrow from some one a while back


----------



## dacuban1 (Sep 9, 2008)

you werent lying when you said tease! Dont know if your teasing us on a boat or motor. :-?


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

Ohhhhh Ohhhhh Ohhhhh!!!!!!


----------



## stickwaver (May 13, 2008)

MICRO-MOTOR SHOOTOUT?! Sunday, Sunday, Sunday!!!! NIIIIICE! Can't wait to see more on this!


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

I don't know guys, it looks a lot like this.


----------



## stickwaver (May 13, 2008)

Bad Link.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> Bad Link.


hmmmm.... I guess a moderator changed it. I don't understand why, if the same ad is posted all over the board.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

You can't use the

```
[IMG][/IMG]
```
 code when linking to an image call from a PHP server.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> You can't use the
> 
> ```
> [IMG][/IMG]
> ...



Yeah I saw that at first, so I then uploaded the image on my photobucket and edit my post and saved it. Then a couple minutes later it was back to the way before. It could have just been a malfunction.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

But anyway, was I right? It's that what the tease in the picture is?


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Sorry I missed it. Look forward to hearing the full story.


----------



## Capt_David (Jul 14, 2008)

I aint saying nothing. It was way cool tough... 
Oh and I have 250 pics to go through..... 
Better hold on boys...


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

one last tease... 

;D


----------



## beavis (Dec 11, 2006)

somebody is weighing that thing down in the back. You put on some weight Jan?????????????????


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

That's cold beavis, funny, but cold... ;D


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

it's not weight... it's ballast... ;D


----------



## beavis (Dec 11, 2006)

> it's ballast...


call what you want, but I think you need to get off the La Spada's diet and on to the subway diet


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

LOL... yeas dear... ;D


----------



## HialeahAngler (Dec 18, 2008)

I heard they have $5 foot longs...


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

> I heard they have $5 foot longs...


Plus they are easier to fit in the beer cooler than anything from La Spada..

-T


----------



## flyfisheraa573 (Jun 26, 2008)

Would this be the end result? If so, congrats Jan!!!! Sweet boat!!!!!!

http://saltyshores.com/simplemachinesforum/index.php?topic=657.0


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

yup, it's here too ... ;D

http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1243860696


----------



## out-cast (Jan 27, 2009)

I spotted Capt Jan on the Turnpike today near Jupiter pulling a SWEET skiff. He was too busy on the phone


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Hey out!

Sorry, was the most import person to take a call from... my wife.. ;D


----------

